# What to do??



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, my tip is to get an indoor arena?? :roll:


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah but i don't think they have room or even if they do they would have to knock down and rebuild things and then build the arena...


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

Do you have ditches you can ride in? They usualy don't freeze up too bad (where do you live? I don't think it gets colder than in Calgary :wink: )

We board at a private ranch with no arena at all but I work my horses on the trail too, or just on the gravel road. You don't have to ride a horse hard to work it and even on hard ground you can flex them, side pass, shoulder in, small circles etc. and work on your seat at the same time...

just my 0.02$ :wink:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, for the summer at least, can you schedule your riding early in the morning?


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

thats what i was going to do but my instructor doesn't want to work early like six in the morning. I am open to anytime


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

well you do have a problem then don't you = ) I suggest move to Australia, you can ride anytime you want! Just joking  :lol:


----------

